# Power Washers!



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

How many people use these?

I have always wanted a power washer but my husband says we can’t have one because it will drain the well. 

Now I would like to be able to clean the vinyl part on our house but I’m not anticipating cleaning the entire house in one shot. These would be great for cleaning the cars, the decks, garage doors, patios etc,

Ive looked at the electric Stihls’ and I’m considering purchasing one soon.

Does anyone use one who is on a well?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2018)

We had one. I'm not sure of the brand or power of it but I couldn't
 hang on to the thing. It was so powerful. It did a great job on the patio blocks that were green from wetness and even cleaned up the wood on our old deck so I could put down new sealer. It was so strong you had to be careful the way you held it or it actually dug into the wood and splintered it. As for the house,I'm back to a weak solution of bleach and water on a rag I attach to a long pole. Slow and messy process but at least I can control it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

Power Washers 
Stihl re 109
http://m.en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products...tric-Pressure-Washers/244432-1602/RE-109.aspx


It has 1218 psi


Spyder PowerPlay 


https://m.costco.ca/Powerplay-1800-...-with-4-wheel-Steering.product.100395221.html


It has 1800 psi


This is by SunJoe and the reviews are excellent . It’s got 2.030 psi , 1.76 gallons per minute and uses  14. 5 amps of electric 


http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...GvniakUfWjbyuy0X1rQqXLdwEtLSXnX0aAop0EALw_wcB


I think the feature I really like about this one is that there’s a switch you can use to turn the water pressure off and on. With being on a well this would be great. 


It’s less than $200 cad currency and will save me so much time and effort without running our well  dry. I’m getting it. Yayyyy! 


That’s Ruth. I’m pretty sure I will be able to hang on to it. You wouldn’t happen to have known what psi it was would you?
Note: just noticed you didn’t know the brand or power. Thx anyway.


----------



## IKE (Jun 12, 2018)

I've got no idea what the PSI was but I've rented a power washer a few times through the years for cleaning the dirt and that white chalky stuff off the house and gutters prior to repainting.......seems like they might be handy to have around for other uses also.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2018)

For the few times one was used,  I think it would be more economical  to  rent  one.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks guys. I’ve got lots of uses for it and even if it were only used to clean my car, it would be worth it. We live on a gravel road so even after washing, by the time I get home it’s dirty underneath. I can get a super cool power head attachment for cleaning my car. 

Plus we have a lot of birds and they create their own unsightly mess themselves.  For less than $200, in my opinion it will be well worth it. Not only that, if I had known earlier how little these units cost, I would have bought ones YEARS ago. 

I’m excited. :wiggle:


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We had one. I'm not sure of the brand or power of it but I couldn't
> hang on to the thing. It was so powerful. It did a great job on the patio blocks that were green from wetness and even cleaned up the wood on our old deck so I could put down new sealer. It was so strong you had to be careful the way you held it or it actually dug into the wood and splintered it. As for the house,I'm back to a weak solution of bleach and water on a rag I attach to a long pole. Slow and messy process but at least I can control it.



yup
rented one
not a cheapy
rather large
it could cut wood

actually, I was able to wash the neighbor's house, three houses up


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> yup
> rented one
> not a cheapy
> rather large
> ...




Hahahaha @ Gary :lofl:


----------



## bingo (Jun 12, 2018)

get one....takes more water to shower than a power washer.....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

bingo said:


> get one....takes more water to shower than a power washer.....



Thank you bingo. I’m definitely going to get one!


----------



## IKE (Jun 12, 2018)

Keesha just sent me a pic of her and her new power washer.

For all the dirty minded old men...... the power washer is the big yellow thing guys.

*Look at the big yellow thing !*


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> Keesha just sent me a pic of her and her new power washer.
> 
> For all the dirty minded old men.......it's the big yellow thing guys, look at the big yellow thing.
> 
> View attachment 53073



I'll trust you it's there


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> Keesha just sent me a pic of her and her new power washer.
> 
> For all the dirty minded old men......the power washer is the big yellow thing guys.
> 
> ...


Oh Geez IKE. I didn’t think you’d share it with everyone. 
Now everyone can see me  in my bikini. 

Yep! I’m HOT! :rofl:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

View attachment 53074
And here I am washing my car ‘Marilyn Monroe’ style :laugh:


----------



## IKE (Jun 12, 2018)

You Go Girl !!...........


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> You Go Girl !!...........
> 
> View attachment 53079


IkE...... I do:wink:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

Today I used this power washer for the first time and it works great. 
It has 5 different nozzles used for different surfaces so I cleaned the front deck and some patio chairs which would have taken me ages but didn’t. They are weaved metal types that look like mesh. 
I’m VERY happy I got this. Tomorrow I’m cleaning my car.
Oh I also washed a patio stone we use for our wood stove ash bucket and it was filthy. I wished I took a before and after photo but tomorrow I will . And no I didn’t wear a bikini to use it:laugh:


----------



## Knight (Jun 21, 2018)

Obviously your husbands concern for depletion of your well water didn't happen. Nothing better than a happy woman and all it took was a power washer.


----------



## IKE (Jun 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And no I didn’t wear a bikini to use it. :laugh:




Why not ?......I wouldn't have peeked.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

Knight said:


> Obviously your husbands concern for depletion of your well water didn't happen. Nothing better than a happy woman and all it took was a power washer.



I know, right? And now I get to say...... ‘told yaaaa. He loves that. 


IKE said:


> Why not ?......I wouldn't have peeked.
> 
> View attachment 53358



:lofl: IKE!!!


----------



## jujube (Jun 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh Geez IKE. I didn’t think you’d share it with everyone.
> Now everyone can see me  in my bikini.
> 
> Yep! I’m HOT! :rofl:



It's like the "bikini bike washes" they have over in Daytona during bike weeks.  The guys pay anywhere between $25-$100 to have their bikes washed by spectacular babes in bikinis and never even notice the dirt's still there.  LOL.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 9, 2018)

jujube said:


> It's like the "bikini bike washes" they have over in Daytona during bike weeks.  The guys pay anywhere between $25-$100 to have their bikes washed by spectacular babes in bikinis and never even notice the dirt's still there.  LOL.



So happy to say I’ve never done anything like this including wet t-shirt contests. Not my thing but I get what you’re saying JuJube. 
*******************
I know this is a super boring :yawning: topic but I had to pop back in here to highly recommend this power washer. It’s great. 
The last few weeks I have been cleaning a lot of things that I’ve used this for. 

House siding, cars, sheds, bricks, driveways , fences and chairs. Now I’m going to clean the back deck and BBQ. 
This uses such little water and really works incredibly well. We had a set of chairs behind one of our sheds that had gotten really dirty within a two year period that this cleaned away easily. These are metal woven chairs that are really difficult to clean. This cleans them within seconds. Our old fence started getting mouldy on top snce it’s in so much shade and this stripped it down making it perfect for staining. 

My recommendation of this power washer  is for anyone who lives in a house. Or a boat. This unit can clean anything easily and to be honest, it’s fun to use. So far it hasn’t drained our well but I purposefully limit my time using it. 
Our long privacy fence got cleaned and restrained. It was a big job and I haven’t done the other side yet but it now looks great with new hanging baskets at every post. 








 Sorry about the sideways picture. I couldn’t seem to delete it.


----------

